# I Can't Find My EMP Proof Watch



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I like some others here, are interested in the potential of an EMP threat. I have not found a suitable watch that I am convinced is worthy of being called EMP proof at a reasonable price point. I have also visited with others here before that have the same concern. Who has this one solved?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Mechanical Pocket Watches at Pocket Watch Central

Found some wristwatches too: https://www.swissarmy.com/us/en/Products/Watches/Mechanical-Watches/c/TP-mechanical-watches (hope you have sufficient disposable income)


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This might work.










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

There are plenty of mechanical only watches out there.

My centerpiece is a Waltham ships chronometer from WW2.

Wrist type I have a Gruen, And I also have Rail Road pocket watch.

The mechanical are the only ones that are EMP proof IMHO.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Found a Benrus self winding about two years ago, excellent condition, cost me a whole 50 cents, and it's emp proof


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I have an old keywind mantle clock, that's it for now.


----------



## Flint'n'steel (Mar 29, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> I like some others here, are interested in the potential of an EMP threat. I have not found a suitable watch that I am convinced is worthy of being called EMP proof at a reasonable price point. I have also visited with others here before that have the same concern. Who has this one solved?


 An EMP proof watch huh? Why? So you'll know what time the shit hit the fan? Gonna be attending meetings after the EMP?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

I bought a brand new seiko self winding mechanical for about $50 last year. Runs great. Backs up one I've had for over 20 years (needs cleaning)

Seiko 5 Military Automatic Mechanical Self-Winding SNK803K2 Men's Watch | eBay


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Flint'n'steel said:


> An EMP proof watch huh? Why? So you'll know what time the shit hit the fan? Gonna be attending meetings after the EMP?


If we expect to go on with life, timekeeping will be just as necessary as it was before electricity.


----------



## actvlsnr (Dec 26, 2016)

If you are already preparing for this scenario, then you must have a faraday cage or two. Aside from your mechanical watch, get a watch with a new battery and put it away in your cage. Replace the battery every few years when it dies out. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

actvlsnr said:


> If you are already preparing for this scenario, then you must have a faraday cage or two. Aside from your mechanical watch, get a watch with a new battery and put it away in your cage. Replace the battery every few years when it dies out.


If I had to guess, I would say that Watchman is thinking more long term.
By conservative estimates, a HEMP strike on the U.S. could affect us for a period of 6-10 years before thing are back online.
It's not implausible to store up enough watch batteries for this period of time, but the likelihood of follow up strikes would be high, since we'd have no active defenses to stop them.
A mechanical really makes more sense in the long run.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

actvlsnr said:


> If you are already preparing for this scenario, then you must have a faraday cage or two. Aside from your mechanical watch, get a watch with a new battery and put it away in your cage. Replace the battery every few years when it dies out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk





Kauboy said:


> If I had to guess, I would say that Watchman is thinking more long term.
> By conservative estimates, a HEMP strike on the U.S. could affect us for a period of 6-10 years before thing are back online.
> It's not implausible to store up enough watch batteries for this period of time, but the likelihood of follow up strikes would be high, since we'd have no active defenses to stop them.
> A mechanical really makes more sense in the long run.


Yes, I have the faraday and more than an ample supply of batteries covered. I am thinking a mechanical watch for long term use. I am just not sold that every mechanical watch fits the bill here.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Anyone else find it humorous that a watchman is in search of a watch? :glasses:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Basic wind up watch problem solved. Timex take a licking and keeps on ticking. They even made self winding one.


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

I purchased a self winding Benrus like Vintage Men's Benrus 3 Star 25 Jewel Model FE 255 Self Winding Wrist Watch | eBay 50 yrs ago when I was in Vietnam. Still work fine & you never have to wind. They used to make things to last now it's all made to ware out ...throw away & replace.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I like swimming/diving / showering without taking off the watch. I also like the light / time zones/ compass / altitude/ timers on a modern watch. So for me it is a watch wrapped in foil in a sealed metal box , inside of a metal locker the other on my wrist. 

I had not realized that the simple Timex watches now all have a battery. They all seem to have a Indaglow light Cannot tell from the instructions if the watch would work without the battery or not. Obviously the light would not work. But if the battery were only needed for the light might not be too bad. Still not recommended for swimming and is around 40 dollars.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If you are concerned about an EMP, I assume you have stored electronics in a Faraday cage of some type. By a few digital watches, remove the batteries and put them in storage inside the Faraday cage along with a few spare batteries. When the watch on your wrist dies, take one from the Faraday cage, put the battery in and wear it. remember to replace it with a new watch for the Faraday cage. Invest in a bunch of inexpensive watches to sell/trade.


----------

